

Greg Wilson - What We Actually Know About Software Development - ExpiredLink
http://vimeo.com/9270320

======
pdhborges
Here at hacker news there seems to exist an obsession on how to hire the 10x
programmers and how to build great teams.

I'm submitting this link because I'm really tired to read blog posts filled
with anecdotes and making claims because some "scrum master" or whatever said
so and so.

